# eas | Jet Black E92 M3 get the ESS VT2-585 treatment!



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

This Jet Black M3 is a beast. Simply by taking a look at the dark and aggressive exterior it would be safe to assume that there is something going on under the hood.










And you'd be right.

We recently installed the ESS VT2-585 supercharger paired with the Macht Schnell Bypass Track Pipes. This potent combination helped this M3 achieve *520whp* on our dyno - a gain of *170hp*. The OEM exhaust mod brings this M3 to life, creating a deep, loud and growly exhaust note that is sure to attract everyone's attention wherever it goes.

*Modifications*
- ESS VT2-585 Supercharger System
- Macht Schnell Gauge Panel/Speedhut Custom M gauges
- BMW Performance Carbon Fiber Spoiler
- Challenge Gloss Black Lip
- DPE CS10 Wheels
- H&R Sport Lowering Springs
- Macht Schnell Bypass Track Pipes
- OEM Exhaust Modification
- Vorsteiner VRS Aero Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser Type II
- BMWPedals Extended Billet DCT Shifter Paddles


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dynos:

*SAE*









*STD*









*Conditions*


----------

